

Beastie Boys countersue over 'Girls' parody ad, rekindling legal battle - taude
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/11/5199504/beastie-boys-countersue-over-girls-parody-ad-rekindling-legal-battle

======
visakanv
"The trademark question, meanwhile, will hinge on whether the mention of the
Beastie Boys' name in the YouTube video description misled viewers into
thinking the band was officially affiliated with an unauthorized parody."

I think that's the decisive factor. I think this wouldn't have been a problem
if they hadn't used the Beastie Boys' name in the video description, and
that's what makes me sympathize with Goldieblox (who I love!) a little less
than I'd like to. Your thoughts?

